# Needed Pix and dimensions of 64' Stingray Kick Stand



## bobcycles (Apr 4, 2018)

If anyone has an early Stingray (shorty frame) 64 kickstand handy...
can you send me a pic and give me the length/ measurements?

I'm trying to find the stand for a project and not sure length and profile etc.

thanks!


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 4, 2018)

Hope this helps.
1964 Stingray kickstand.

Chris.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 5, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> View attachment 782984 View attachment 782983 View attachment 782982 View attachment 782981 Hope this helps.
> 1964 Stingray kickstand.
> 
> Chris.





you rule!  Thanks much!


----------



## Sr505 (Apr 14, 2018)

Chris is the man! Glad he’s still in the game.


----------

